# Can rabbits stay in their run in the rain?



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Quick question...When its raining either heavy or light or hail stones like I just had a short while ago...can Rabbits stay in their run which is uncovered on the grass or should I take them in their hutch?

We just had a down pour of rain and hail so I rushed outside in a panick and wisked Flake and Daisy away into their run...it seems to have cleared now so ill let them back out again...just wondering what to do in future?

Thanks


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

If you had plenty of hay/straw and put a cover over the hutch it should be ok..i mean cover as in something water proof....

But if you find it really cold bring the rabbit in.. this is what i would do..if i couldnt bring the hutch in i would get a box or a large tube and but hay/straw in it to keep warm...

My rabbit is a house bunny ..


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

some bunnys love the rain, lily loves rain but the run i had before had half cover half mesh so she had a place to sit to shelter but she would always sit in the rain jumping around really happily.


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

we just had the lil down pour with the hailstones lol mine were out in his run but has his cage attached for some shelter and constant access maybe put them something in the run so they have something to shelter in if they dont want to be in the rain.


----------

